# Bass northern open



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Day one tomorrow first bass tourney as a co angler got paired with Brandon palaniuk about to be sick!!!


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

That's awesome man! Good luck tomorrow, several ohio guys to pull for


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Congats on the limit today. Go get them tomorrow! We've got some ohio guys high in the standings on both sides


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice! I've heard he's a good guy!


----------



## Drop-tine76 (Apr 24, 2013)

Good luck! Congrats on a cool pairing.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Always wanted to do this. Hey O.P. how did it go?


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Day one went well out fished bp till the end of the day when he caught a 5-6lber on a drop shot five minutes before we left and day two paired with Derek remitz another elite series pro and we both skunked so there you go lol you win some you lose some!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks. Yep you take the good with the bad. LOL


----------

